# What are those 4 pics after the first post meant to be?



## symphonix (Jun 28, 2005)

OK. I've been noticing them for a couple of weeks now. It was bugging me.

Of course, I didn't want to say anything. Nobody wants to be the first to point out that there is an elephant in the room. Its not cool. 

Maybe, eventually, it would come up in a thread and I'd have my answer. Days passed without anyone commenting. Tension mounted. To mention those little pictures now would be admitting defeat. 

But part of me just has to know. So I'm giving up the upper hand, the cool "oh, that. I didn't even notice" act, and I'm asking ...

What ARE those four little pictures below the first post in any given thread meant to be, anyway?

You're probably looking at them now, just below this post. There's a device of some sort with a very unlikely design and an Apple logo. It looks a little like a PDA crossed with something best not mentioned here. Next is a series of iPod Mini watches, I guess. 

The next is disturbing. A little man, possibly a jelly baby, stands on an enormous hand. Who is he? What is his fate?

Finally, an iconish sort of thing, probably for an audio application.

I wonder if the admins had put these there to muck with our heads and see how long it took us to notice. OK, so we noticed. But it hasn't mucked with my head. Much. Not really.


----------



## adambyte (Jun 28, 2005)

I have no idea what the first three are, but the last one is the icon for Apple's Soundtrack loop program.


----------



## ScottW (Jun 28, 2005)

I like this... name that object!


----------



## adambyte (Jun 29, 2005)

lol... Uh.... ScottW, you, of all people, should  know what the heck is going on when it comes to this site...

btw, just to confuse things even more.... sometimes it pops up and looks like this, with text underneath...


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 29, 2005)

You know, I just assumed they were ads. I only just now realized that they don't link anywhere. So, if this was a conscious design decision....why? Why? *WHYYYYYYY????*

The file is named concepts.gif. But the fourth one is, apparently, a real product, not just a concept. Hmm.

I love a good mystery!


----------



## powermac (Jun 29, 2005)

The second one are iPod watches.


----------



## sirstaunch (Jun 29, 2005)

And knows your IP too


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 29, 2005)

From the image location, it seems that these are concept images....here's the image link.

http://www.macosx.com/webimages/concepts.gif

I'm only assuming since the word "concepts" was in the file name.


----------



## ScottW (Jun 29, 2005)

This is kinda fun. This could be some thing that changes from time to time once it is all figured out. Ha! Yes, it was a concious decision. It will not change (in concept) BUT the images themselves could change. So, lets make the most of it.

This is more entertainment than I have had a in long time. It's like Geocaching. Hmmm.... where or where is it hidden.  What could it be?


----------



## Randman (Jun 29, 2005)

They could be photos up there now and ads later on. The photos are there to show potential advertisers how they might look.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 29, 2005)

It does make you stare and think... what could that do???


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 29, 2005)

LOL! Didn't realise a thread had started about it!

http://www.theapplecollection.com/design/macproto/

You'll find most if not all on there somewhere, concepts, prototypes, wishful thinking, some real, most not.....  enjoy.


----------



## twister (Jun 30, 2005)

I know what they are.  Very smart board owners.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 30, 2005)

i know what they are: something you don't get if you have PithHelmet.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 30, 2005)

although i can't vouch for that at this moment: i'm on a dell. but i only recall seeing them the first time the first time i logged on not on my mac


----------



## adambyte (Jun 30, 2005)

lol. Obviously we're all over-analzying, 'cause ScottW seems to be having a lot of fun watching us wiggle around like the clueless bastards that we are. 

They're just weird ads, methinks.


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 1, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> i know what they are: something you don't get if you have PithHelmet.


Your filters must be a bit more aggressive than mine, then. I can't live without PH, but I still get them. So it's not filtered by the default rules.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 2, 2005)

I use PithHelmet too. They are most definitely still there. I've decided that the third picture is Tom Thumb after he turned to the Dark Side of The Force.


----------



## Chazam (Jul 2, 2005)

I don't know what they are but Firefox armed with AdBlock sorts it out!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 2, 2005)

i could be wrong with the pith helmet thing. i'm on a dell at the mo, and can see them. they look like stuff from that awful site that showcases apple "prototypes" done by thoughtless amateurs without the design capacity to snapped up by a decent hardware company, so they post them there in blind ignorance and hope that someone will see them and exclaim, oooh!

ooh i ranted subconciously.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 2, 2005)

Lt-Mjr Burns, I know exactly what you mean. My favourite one of all time was a flat panel tablet Mac with a CD drive on the front face. This would mean that unless you had CDs only 2-3cm across, the disc would have to come out the back of the tablet.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 3, 2005)

mindless, isn't it? i need a cigarette.


----------



## Browni (Jul 12, 2005)

think they are place holders for Google ads, makes sense, doesnt mess up the layout.


----------



## Boru (Jul 22, 2005)

My 2¢ ...

Eye candy and spacers so the sponsor links are more visible ?
Kinda like fishing lures ...
(See Browni's post above)
Brian


----------



## Browni (Jul 24, 2005)

very good marketing sense.
clever admin's


----------

